# Phalaenopsis bellina



## PeteM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phal. bellina (blue wide petals) x Phal. bellina 'Joy' AM/AOS

Picked up about a year ago form Big Leaf Orchids. Grown in wood basket of sphagnum.. I plan to move this to growdan grow cubes after the other sentinel phal test subject makes it an entire year. 
Sorry, I failed to take pics of the entire plant.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

another stunner!


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2020)

One of my favorite Phals. of all time and this is a beautiful example.
Are you enjoying the fragrance? I grow a lot of Phals. in basket culture
with NZ sphagnum and they seem to love it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 12, 2020)

Beautifully colored and very good shape.

Looks like ‘Joy’ turned out to be a really good parent.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2020)

beautiful flower and photos


----------



## Guldal (Sep 18, 2020)

Bellissima!


----------



## Just1more (Sep 19, 2020)

Stunning bloom! Colors are beautifu!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Pinebark (Sep 20, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Just1more (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful, love the colors!


----------



## PeteM (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments!


----------

